# Strictly Final tonight -anyone watching?



## Gibby (Dec 19, 2020)

I have my prosecco and popcorn ready


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah I will be watching it or I will record it and watch it later


----------



## pat (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes its on here soon.


----------



## mist (Dec 19, 2020)

I’d rather have broken glass shoved into my eyes 🤣 so no, I’m not watching.


----------



## pat (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh mist dont you want to learn to dance.:carolers


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 19, 2020)

mist said:


> I’d rather have broken glass shoved into my eyes 🤣 so no, I’m not watching.


You don't know what you're missing


----------



## pat (Dec 19, 2020)

I wanted Harvey to win they said on the daily mail that the older guy would win and they were right all 4 couples were great.


----------



## Gibby (Dec 19, 2020)

pat said:


> I wanted Harvey to win they said on the daily mail that the older guy would win and they were right all 4 couples were great.


I was I shock he won ! Didn’t see that one coming at all


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 19, 2020)

Gibby said:


> I was I shock he won ! Didn’t see that one coming at all


I thought he would win. He has been quite good.


----------



## Pitszal (Dec 19, 2020)

We have DWTS here I guess it is the same thing. The finals were a few weeks ago and I did not pick the right winner.


----------



## pat (Dec 20, 2020)

He was good I agree Catsmother but they were all very good.


----------



## Gibby (Dec 20, 2020)

Pitszal said:


> We have DWTS here I guess it is the same thing. The finals were a few weeks ago and I did not pick the right winner.


Yes it’s the same thing


----------



## mist (Dec 21, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> You don't know what you're missing



I do, i really do!


----------



## Gibby (Dec 21, 2020)

mist said:


> I do, i really do!


I am surprised, thought you would be into this kind of thing....


----------



## mist (Dec 21, 2020)

Gibby said:


> I am surprised, thought you would be into this kind of thing....



😮 Where did you obtain this video of me?


----------



## Gibby (Dec 21, 2020)

mist said:


> 😮 Where did you obtain this video of me?


my lips are sealed


----------



## marti (Jan 1, 2021)

never heard of it


----------

